# PC drive into TiVo?



## JellyKryptonite (Sep 3, 2006)

Will Instantcake let me use a harddrive that was in my PC with WindowXP, or do I still have to use MakeTiVoBootable? If I do, does anyone have a link to the instructions for MTB? I downloaded it, but it didn't come with any instructions.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

AFAIK, the bootdisks and InstantCake will destructively erase anything that's on the disk, so it will work without the use of MTB. MTB is only used to bring an existing tivo drive back to life after accidently booting into WinXP with it attached.


----------



## JellyKryptonite (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks. That will save me a ton of trouble. Plus I'm a little pissed off that I had to pay $20 for a program that's "freely distributed". At least this way I'll get a little more for my money.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Actually Instantcake is not freely distributed. It is actually the result of some work by ptvupgrade to package it into an easily useable medium.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The PTV upgrad bootdisks are free, itis instantcake that is not, partially to the script they wrote, and partially to cover their bandwidth costs for the download, and for the fact they are including the TiVo software, which cannot be downloaded by itself for free.


----------



## JellyKryptonite (Sep 3, 2006)

I found this on the Instacake CD. Check License.txt.
"This file is part of InstantCake.

InstantCake is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
(at your option) any later version.

InstantCake is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. See the
GNU General Public License for more details.

You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
along with InstantCake; if not, write to the Free Software
Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307 USA"

The Tivo software is copywrited by Tivo. To sell it without permission is considered piracy. However, owning a Tivo gives you certin rights to the software itself. You can modify, hack, burn, or even carve up the tivo under Intellectual Property Rights. In short, it's all yours as long as you don't distribute it.


----------



## brodie4416 (Oct 6, 2006)

If its free can someone send me a link to where i can download it for free?!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can download the PTV Upgrade MFSTools image, from ptvupgeade.com, less the TiVo image, for free.


----------

